# Robin Williams WIP



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought that since so many were asking about Digital drawing I would do one of Robin Williams (Which I have been wanting to do) as a WIP so you could see the basic process.. It's really not a lot different than drawing or painting.. except done with a Tablet and Pen instead of Pencils or paintbrushes.

Here is the first installment.. This is the basic line drawing.. I used a reference and a grid on a blank page. This is done on a separate layer from the background (Which is light gray for the time being)










D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

*2nd Installment - 1st Color Pass*

In Digital we work in layers (or you can at the least). This layer (think of it as a separate piece of acetate laid on top of the line work) is the first pass of color.. It is ONLY meant to get basic colors in.. there is no detail at all yet.. and no real shading has been done. 










This layer mode is set to multiply in order to see the lines below it (these lines will eventually be gone in the finished work). Each layer can have it's own mode so as to do things like add highlights.. shadows.. etc. You can also set each layer to it's own opacity to add as much or little of that layer to the overall painting as you would like.

I hope this is making sense.. I'm trying to explain in as much detail as possible what I am doing for those *not *familiar with the process. If any other digital artist would like to *add *to the explanations please *feel free* to do so.. Or if anyone not familiar with the process has *any questions* or needs clarity.. please let me know!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh wow. Thanks for doing this! Fun to watch and learn. I loved Robin Williams..He was such a funny man. You are doing a great job explaining the process.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You explain it very well, though I did have to look up a word. This is wonderful that you are sharing this process. I had no idea how this is done.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*opacity*


[oh-pas-i-tee] /oʊˈpæs ɪ ti/ 
SpellSyllables 




Examples 
Word Origin 

noun, plural opacities. 1. the state or quality of being opaque. 

2. something opaque. 

3. the degree to which a substance is opaque; capacity for being opaque.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

*3rd Installment - 2nd Color Pass*

I made a new layer.. then set it to *normal*. This layer will overwrite many of the harsh lines from the linework... So you need to be careful here not to stray far from the original. At this point you can change the entire look (which is great for corrections.. but not so great if you mess up.. LOL!

After adding and correcting colors to get closer to the reference picture.. I blended the colors together somewhat by taking a sample of the color.. and set at a low opacity (there's that word again Terry) I airbrush the color into the surrounding color... then resample that color. and do it again. Back and forth until it blends in nicely. It's kind of like using a stump in drawing.. or a colorless shader in colored pencils. 

Once finished with that layer.. I merged it with the layer below (Step 2 - 2nd layer) and then shaded once again. I think the airbrush was set at ~40 opacity or so. This gives me the base to now go in and really begin getting details in.. but that's our next step  Up until this point I have been working zoomed out between 75% and 150%. Now we might get in as close as 500-600% to really see the details.

I thought in this picture I would show you my desktop so you could see the setup. This program is my favorite.. called ArtRage. Tools on Bottom left.. Color Wheel on Bottom right.. Layers panel in the upper right. The picture on the right is my reference photo.. The one in the center the artwork.. and the one on the upper left is just a smaller version of the artwork (2nd view). This will come in handy when we get to the up close work... as you will still see the entire image in the left frame... giving you an idea of what it's looking like *not *zoomed in.










D

PS - Thanks Chanda.. I was putting the pic up when you tried to click on it.. .LOL!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is looking great! I have heard a lot of good things about ArtRage from other digital artists. Your instructions are clear and concise but it sounds like a LOT going on at once. I really like that you have included the screen shot to give us a better idea of what you are doing and how the program works. At the moment (not being a digital artist mind you) it looks a little overwhelming but I know once you get the hang of it it's second nature. 

Keep the updates coming. This is very interesting and informative.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

*4th Installment - Skin Texture*

I was playing around today trying to figure out how to get Robin' unique skin texture.. I made a new layer.. Picked the color base.. Used an oil brush with stiff bristles and dabbed each spot... Over and over to build up the layer. Not sure why.. but in this picture you can't see the texture too well.. I think it's because it's small.. If you look at a bigger picture it's *very *evident

I set the opacity of that layer to 70% and did *not* merge it down so that I could adjust it later if necessary. This is the point in digital work that I love because you can really start seeing the picture come together. Next step will be to focus on the individual facial features (Eyes, Nose, Ear, Mouth) and clean them up.. 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You got me thinking that I'm going to have to try this some day. This looks like it could be a lot of fun. I can envision myself with my laptop on my breakfast tray in bed drawing and never get out of bed.

That's where I do all my computer stuff, propped up on pillows in my bed with my laptop. 

Sounds like it's a lot cleaner than the oil paints I'm using ...LOL


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL! I was thinking I needed to download something to my tablet to play with on trips..

This is looking great.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

2 more converts!! LOL! (Just kidding) 

It *IS* fun.. it's quick to set up.. As I don't have a segregated space to to art.. This is clean.. no mess to pick up.. no splatter.. etc etc etc. I can put it away and come back to it later (not always possible with paints).. I can get exact color matches (Ooopsy.. I forgot to make extra watercolor mixes.. there goes another 30 mins rematching color). 

Besides that.. there are so many options that I can really be creative (such as with the skin texture.. I worked on it for about an hour before I got what I liked.. but it didn't affect my painting in any way)

Anyway... I like it.. Glad you are enjoying the process!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks to you I just downloaded autodesk sketchbook for my tablet..I need a stylus but I see the advantages to it. I don't think for me it will ever replace my pencil and paper but I am enjoying playing with the program!


----------

